# Advise Changes in Milton and West Branch Mondays!



## cobrass11 (Aug 8, 2014)

*West Branch and Milton Monday Nights*

All tournaments will begin at 5pm. Ending time will vary from month to month.

*Lake Milton (Pointview Ramp)*

All Mondays in April (18th-25th)

All Mondays in June (6th-27th)

All Mondays in August (1st-29th)

*West Branch (Rocksprings Rd Ramp)*

All Mondays in May (2nd-30th)

Mondays in July (11th-25th) 

All Mondays in September (5th- 26th)

*We will not be holding a tournament on the 4th of July*

Championship is TBA at the time. It will be held on the lake that has had the most fish and weight caught throughout the year*.*

*Rules and Regulations *

_You must fish at least 10 of the 26 events to qualify for the championship or pay the difference._

_All fish must be alive to weigh._

_Entry fee is 30.00 per boat including big bass_

_One time initiation fee of 10.00 per person. _

_This is 100% pay back! _

_Most of all come out and have fun!_


*Any questions please contact Brandon @ 330-760-4669 Or Chuck @ 330-727-0449*

Thank you for the feed back and please let me know if is anything I can do to help!


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow that was easy... Can I get free entry's also... how about a different hot blond in a bikini as a partner every week? LOL looking forward to donating every week


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I'll be able to fish some now...good call on switching start times.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

I can't wait to hit a few of these.


----------



## cobrass11 (Aug 8, 2014)

hopin to cash said:


> Wow that was easy... Can I get free entry's also... how about a different hot blond in a bikini as a partner every week? LOL looking forward to donating every week


cash you are a trip! haha ya it seemed like everyone interested couldn't make it until after 4. we have some good sticks that fish these. we even have a few "Pro's" show up every now and then.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Those Mosquito pros don't scare us!!!


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

This is a partner event right?


----------



## cobrass11 (Aug 8, 2014)

hopin to cash said:


> This is a partner event right?


Cash you can fish with a partner or by yourself it does not matter.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

This sounds like a good time. Cant wait.


----------

